# assasins creed xb360



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

is it any good? its on offer pre owned at gamestation for £19. was thinking of getting it.


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Rubbish IMHO. Played it for 4 hours and then realised it was mildly boring 

Get GTA instead next Tuesday


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

King Eric said:


> Rubbish IMHO. Played it for 4 hours and then realised it was mildly boring
> 
> Get GTA instead next Tuesday


/slap :lol:

I personally think it's a very good game, makes you think in places and has me addicted....

each to their own though, if it's mindless violence you're after, creed defo isn't the game for you


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

bboooooorrrrrrriiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnggggggg takes ages in between any action then its all the same kind of action.


----------



## Frank (May 21, 2007)

it is very repetitive but I like it


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

King Eric said:


> Rubbish IMHO. Played it for 4 hours and then realised it was mildly boring
> 
> Get GTA instead next Tuesday


it is a bit rubbish at the start - but the futher you progress, the more things you can do!

its worth getting - very good.


----------

